

Ask HN: Do you revisit / update your stackoverflow answers? - domrdy

As some of the answers are getting a ton of traffic, does it make sense to &#x27;maintain&#x27; them with regular updates ?
======
Flimm
Yes, I do, and I would recommend it. A lot of my answers are actually problems
I've faced myself, and just for selfish reasons I find it useful to keep them
up-to-date. It's also a great way to gain SO reputation.

